# [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/2/2008 6:39:09 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Killacycle match race 
> Date:1/2/2008 6:39:09 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, Dennis,
> 
> As the NEDRA president for the past 32 hrs I would like to present my 
> first "official" goal for 2008:
> 
> To set a match race between the 2 quickest AND fastest electric drag 
> race vehicles on the planet. NEDRA will provide a neutral venue, 
> provide tow money and a winner's purse, set up TV and print media, etc, 
> etc... We have the contacts to do this first class. I know both of you 
> well enough to know that depite your obvious differences, you take 
> extreme pleasure showing just what EV's are capable of, not just in a 
> fantasy world but at the track. All you need to do is agree on a date 
> and we will take care of the rest.
> 
> 
> Shawn Lawless
> NEDRA president
> 


Anytime! Anywhere! Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know we only have a 1/8 th mi track but there is no
reason you gentlemen couldn't make your first head to
head outing at electricdragin it would be truly the
kick off event of the year if you both were there. 
since NEDRA has offered transportation money, prize
money, and additional media coverage to what we are
already offering it would kick off two things at once.
new 1/8 mi record keeping and all electric race
weekends. There is free camping at the race track but
if needed I will find lodging for you and your crews. 
It is on a weekend and we will set it up so that you
can run late Sat Afternoon so the track will be warm
and after your runs you can leave .so that would mean
you have sat nite and sun for travel time. Plus
since we have no gas competators we can get you as
many runs as you want. plus we will have big
generators or if you so desire special 220/100 amp
charging stations set up for you. You can top off you
batts and go at it again.

come on guys let this be the beginning of electric
heads up racing. We may even be able to start a
circuit of events for a final at Pomona just like the
big boys

Keith Van Sickle
kEVs



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Bill, Dennis,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to Shawn and All,

>>
>>Bill, Dennis,
>>
>>As the NEDRA president for the past 32 hrs I would like to present my 
>>first "official" goal for 2008:
>>
>>To set a match race between the 2 quickest AND fastest electric drag 
>>race vehicles on the planet. NEDRA will provide a neutral venue, 
>>provide tow money and a winner's purse, set up TV and print media, etc, 
>>etc... We have the contacts to do this first class. I know both of you 
>>well enough to know that depite your obvious differences, you take 
>>extreme pleasure showing just what EV's are capable of, not just in a 
>>fantasy world but at the track. All you need to do is agree on a date 
>>and we will take care of the rest.
>>
>>
>>Shawn Lawless
>>NEDRA president
>> 
>>

Why not extend this to include the two quickest street legal, 
recognizable everyday-looking EVs, too? I would think the general public 
might find that kind of match-up something more they could relate to. It 
would serve to show that EVs don't have to be slow, dull, and boring, 
and it would also demonstrate that EVs can be quick, fast, and powerful 
without having to be all-out race-only vehicles.

You look at Killacycle's obvious all-out 1/4 mile drag bike profile with 
its long wheelie bar and super outrageous drag slick and you expect it 
to act like the drag racing bike it is...thankfully, it delivers. You 
look at Current Eliminator and you see a 1/4 mile rail dragster with its 
race-only narrow bullet design fitted with monster wrinkle wall slicks 
and you expect it to act like the rail dragster it is...thankfully, it 
delivers.

You look at White Zombie and the S10 pickup however, and what you see is 
a harmless 70s economy sedan and a midsized haul-the-welder-in-the-bed 
pickup, two vehicles 'nobody' expects to rip off low11 second 1/4 mile 
times that beat 505 hp Z06 Vettes and 600 hp Vipers...but they do (or at 
least Dennis' truck will...right Dennis?)

How about it? Dennis Berube's S10 vs White Zombie...I'll even give 
Dennis a head start 


See Ya...John 'Plasma Boy' Wayland

Note: Because of family matters that I'm still working through, this 
match-up will have to wait until things improve around here (they are 
headed in that direction) sometime in late winter-early Spring, I expect.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Wayland wrote:
> > How about it? Dennis Berube's S10 vs White Zombie...I'll even give
> > Dennis a head start
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/2/2008 8:54:57 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> 
> Date:1/2/2008 8:54:57 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to Shawn and All,
> 
> >>
> >>Bill, Dennis,
> >>
> >>As the NEDRA president for the past 32 hrs I would like to present my 
> >>first "official" goal for 2008:
> >>
> >>To set a match race between the 2 quickest AND fastest electric drag 
> >>race vehicles on the planet. NEDRA will provide a neutral venue, 
> >>provide tow money and a winner's purse, set up TV and print media, etc, 
> >>etc... We have the contacts to do this first class. I know both of you 
> >>well enough to know that depite your obvious differences, you take 
> >>extreme pleasure showing just what EV's are capable of, not just in a 
> >>fantasy world but at the track. All you need to do is agree on a date 
> >>and we will take care of the rest.
> >>
> >>
> >>Shawn Lawless
> >>NEDRA president
> >> 
> >>
> 
> Why not extend this to include the two quickest street legal, 
> recognizable everyday-looking EVs, too? I would think the general public 
> might find that kind of match-up something more they could relate to. It 
> would serve to show that EVs don't have to be slow, dull, and boring, 
> and it would also demonstrate that EVs can be quick, fast, and powerful 
> without having to be all-out race-only vehicles.
> 
> You look at Killacycle's obvious all-out 1/4 mile drag bike profile with 
> its long wheelie bar and super outrageous drag slick and you expect it 
> to act like the drag racing bike it is...thankfully, it delivers. You 
> look at Current Eliminator and you see a 1/4 mile rail dragster with its 
> race-only narrow bullet design fitted with monster wrinkle wall slicks 
> and you expect it to act like the rail dragster it is...thankfully, it 
> delivers.
> 
> You look at White Zombie and the S10 pickup however, and what you see is 
> a harmless 70s economy sedan and a midsized haul-the-welder-in-the-bed 
> pickup, two vehicles 'nobody' expects to rip off low11 second 1/4 mile 
> times that beat 505 hp Z06 Vettes and 600 hp Vipers...but they do (or at 
> least Dennis' truck will...right Dennis?)
> 
> How about it? Dennis Berube's S10 vs White Zombie...I'll even give 
> Dennis a head start 
> 
> 
> See Ya...John 'Plasma Boy' Wayland
> 
> Note: Because of family matters that I'm still working through, this 
> match-up will have to wait until things improve around here (they are 
> headed in that direction) sometime in late winter-early Spring, I expect.
> 
God, I love this sport! No need for a headstart! HEADS UP ONLY! 
Are we racing with pump or nitro? 
Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You mean Lead or Lithium don't you?



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > pump or nitro?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> CE - Killacycle match race 
> Date:1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Lead or Lithium don't you?
> 
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> > >pump or nitro?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Wayland <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello to Shawn and All,
> > Why not extend this to include the two quickest street legal,
> > recognizable everyday-looking EVs, too? I would think the general public
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Kaido Kert wrote:
> > Why not toss this glove around to Tesla, Phoenix Motorcars, Vectrix
> > and others as well, xcept for golf carts. Would be an amazing event.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi John & all,

Hmmm,, The way Zombie looks now it's not quite the sleeper that Blue Meanie
is. Maybe without the decals and roll cage. I certainly see your point.
I'd be nice to invite a bunch of fast electrics & a couple of Vipers,
Porsches &/or Corvettes. Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey if you guys keep it lead for just a bit longer I'll have the 
Pinto on the road for this year.
The motor mounts are being fab'd up right now and the batteries I 
suspect have made it into town.
I expect a call from Lynden any time now.

But anyway, sure would like to be able to race you guys, Lead-to-Lead ;-)

I suspect of course there's a Joule Injected and a 2SSIC out there 
that might want in on this action as well, eh?

Mike Willmon


> ----- Original Message -----
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Wednesday, January 2, 2008 8:11 am
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race
> To: [email protected]
> 
> > In a message dated 1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard 
> Time, 
> > [email protected] writes: 
> > > CE - Killacycle match race 
> > > Date:1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> > > From:[email protected]
> > > Reply-to:[email protected]
> > > To:[email protected]
> > > Received from Internet: 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > You mean Lead or Lithium don't you?
> > > 
> > >


> [email protected] wrote:
> > > >
> > > > >pump or nitro?
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey if you guys keep it lead for just a bit longer I'll have the Pinto on the road for this year.
The motor mounts are being fab'd up right now and the batteries I suspect have made it into town.
I expect a call from Lynden any time now.

But anyway, sure would like to be able to race you guys, Lead-to-Lead ;-)

I suspect of course there's a Joule Injected and a 2SSIC out there that might want in on this action as well, eh?

Mike Willmon

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
Date: Wednesday, January 2, 2008 8:11 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race
To: [email protected]

> In a message dated 1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
> [email protected] writes: 
> > CE - Killacycle match race 
> > Date:1/2/2008 10:01:49 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> > From:[email protected]
> > Reply-to:[email protected]
> > To:[email protected]
> > Received from Internet: 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > You mean Lead or Lithium don't you?
> > 
> >


> [email protected] wrote:
> > >
> > > >pump or nitro?
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Kaido Kert wrote:
> 
> > Why not toss this glove around to Tesla, Phoenix Motorcars, Vectrix
> > and others as well, xcept for golf carts. Would be an amazing event.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

they are both so close to beating the traditional dragsters out there I think from a PR standpoint if its truly gonna be hyped up and exposed on popular media it should be done on a quarter mi track it'd be really great if they could do it at the NHRA opener at pomona coming in february

> Date: Wed, 2 Jan 2008 07:30:03 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we only have a 1/8 th mi track but there is no
> reason you gentlemen couldn't make your first head to
> head outing at electricdragin it would be truly the
> kick off event of the year if you both were there. 
> since NEDRA has offered transportation money, prize
> money, and additional media coverage to what we are
> already offering it would kick off two things at once.
> new 1/8 mi record keeping and all electric race
> weekends. There is free camping at the race track but
> if needed I will find lodging for you and your crews. 
> It is on a weekend and we will set it up so that you
> can run late Sat Afternoon so the track will be warm
> and after your runs you can leave .so that would mean
> you have sat nite and sun for travel time. Plus
> since we have no gas competators we can get you as
> many runs as you want. plus we will have big
> generators or if you so desire special 220/100 amp
> charging stations set up for you. You can top off you
> batts and go at it again.
> 
> come on guys let this be the beginning of electric
> heads up racing. We may even be able to start a
> circuit of events for a final at Pomona just like the
> big boys
> 
> Keith Van Sickle
> kEVs
> 


> > --- [email protected] wrote:
> >
> > > Bill, Dennis,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed, this would be fun to do. It is not as simple as it appears, 
however. Not quite as easy as turning the key and going for a spin in 
the family truckster. 

>>First, it isn't safe to race a bike directly head-to-head against 
a dragster, especially at this level of competition. To be safe, we 
would likely opt to race the clock (or another bike) during a 
separate pass down the strip. As cool as it might look to race 
side-by-side, safety dictates otherwise.

>>Second, as a gesture of "good faith" Dennis should alter his web 
site to be more truthful. In that way, we would know that whatever 
the outcome, Dennis would be truthful about the result, and won't 
attempt to re-write history should the event turn out not to his liking.

>>Third, it is going to be awhile before it is possible for us to 
get the bike back out on the track. I have to build up vacation time 
and my present work schedule is very tight. (See below if you are 
curious.) Also, late in December, we managed to plasma _both_ motors 
and I just boxed them up to ship to Jim Husted for repair. Thus, 
considering all this realistically, it could be as late as May before 
we can get the bike out to an event. Sorry, but I have to earn a 
living to support my racing habit. 

>>> ICEALOT -> What I'll be doing this Winter instead of drag racing <<<

I'm going to be on a atmospheric research ship in the Arctic for 
essentially all of March and April, and I have to do _all_ the 
preparation for this mission before we leave. I'm doing the NO3, 
N2O5, (and also NO2) measurements for this mission. If you want the 
details, see:
http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/

My measurements of NO3 and N2O5 are at the core of the second major 
objective "Q2":
http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/SciObjectives_Sep07.pdf

Bill Dube'


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/2/2008 5:56:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> L] CE - Killacycle match race 
> Date:1/2/2008 5:56:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this would be fun to do. It is not as simple as it appears, 
> however. Not quite as easy as turning the key and going for a spin in 
> the family truckster. 
> 
> >>First, it isn't safe to race a bike directly head-to-head against 
> a dragster, especially at this level of competition. To be safe, we 
> would likely opt to race the clock (or another bike) during a 
> separate pass down the strip. As cool as it might look to race 
> side-by-side, safety dictates otherwise.
> 
Bill dragsters and bikes race every weekend at my track with ETS as good as 
7.50.I have at least 150 passes against bikes but granted at slower ETS.


> >>Second, as a gesture of "good faith" Dennis should alter his web 
> site to be more truthful. In that way, we would know that whatever 
> the outcome, Dennis would be truthful about the result, and won't 
> attempt to rewrite history should the event turn out not to his liking.
> 

In which way would you like my site altered? Visit again before you answer. 
If you want me to say you had the record a few months last year I will, if you 
alter your site to say that I have had the et record since the inception of 
nedra record keeping.

> >>Third, it is going to be awhile before it is possible for us to 
> get the bike back out on the track. I have to build up vacation time 
> and my present work schedule is very tight. (See below if you are 
> curious.) Also, late in December, we managed to plasma _both_ motors 
> and I just boxed them up to ship to Jim Husted for repair. Thus, 
> considering all this realistically, it could be as late as May before 
> we can get the bike out to an event. Sorry, but I have to earn a 
> living to support my racing habit. 
> 

Jim builds motors every day and though I cannot speak for his workload there 
should be less than 12 hrs to repair yours if the parts were at hand. Also 
unlike my single motor advance dcs are Very avaible for a reasonable price. As 
for vacation have your crew prep your bike and I would show up in Denver to race 
at Bandimeer on the weekend so you would not have to travel. We would both go 
a lot faster there although I would have less downforce.(oh no another 
handicap)

> >>>ICEALOT -> What I'll be doing this Winter instead of drag racing <<<
> 
> I'm going to be on a atmospheric research ship in the Arctic for 
> essentially all of March and April, and I have to do _all_ the 
> preparation for this mission before we leave. I'm doing the NO3, 
> N2O5, (and also NO2) measurements for this mission. If you want the 
> details, see:
> http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/
> 
> My measurements of NO3 and N2O5 are at the core of the second major 
> objective "Q2":
> http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/SciObjectives_Sep07.pdf
> 

I thank you for helping the enviroment with your research.

> Bill Dube'
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So Jim is the hold up here ;-P
I knew he was evil , heh heh.

But I suppose he has a day job too.

I know what thats like.....

Hope you guys can pull this together..

Mike

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
Date: Wednesday, January 2, 2008 5:02 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race
To: [email protected]

> In a message dated 1/2/2008 5:56:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
> [email protected] writes: 
> > L] CE - Killacycle match race 
> > Date:1/2/2008 5:56:21 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> > From:[email protected]
> > Reply-to:[email protected]
> > To:[email protected]
> > Received from Internet: 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > Indeed, this would be fun to do. It is not as simple as it 
> appears, 
> > however. Not quite as easy as turning the key and going for a 
> spin in 
> > the family truckster. 
> > 
> > >>First, it isn't safe to race a bike directly head-to-head 
> against 
> > a dragster, especially at this level of competition. To be safe, 
> we 
> > would likely opt to race the clock (or another bike) during a 
> > separate pass down the strip. As cool as it might look to race 
> > side-by-side, safety dictates otherwise.
> > 
> Bill dragsters and bikes race every weekend at my track with ETS as 
> good as 
> 7.50.I have at least 150 passes against bikes but granted at slower 
> ETS.
> 
> > >>Second, as a gesture of "good faith" Dennis should alter his 
> web 
> > site to be more truthful. In that way, we would know that 
> whatever 
> > the outcome, Dennis would be truthful about the result, and won't 
> > attempt to rewrite history should the event turn out not to his 
> liking.> 
> 
> In which way would you like my site altered? Visit again before you 
> answer. 
> If you want me to say you had the record a few months last year I 
> will, if you 
> alter your site to say that I have had the et record since the 
> inception of 
> nedra record keeping.
> 
> > >>Third, it is going to be awhile before it is possible for us to 
> > get the bike back out on the track. I have to build up vacation 
> time 
> > and my present work schedule is very tight. (See below if you are 
> > curious.) Also, late in December, we managed to plasma _both_ 
> motors 
> > and I just boxed them up to ship to Jim Husted for repair. Thus, 
> > considering all this realistically, it could be as late as May 
> before 
> > we can get the bike out to an event. Sorry, but I have to earn a 
> > living to support my racing habit. 
> > 
> 
> Jim builds motors every day and though I cannot speak for his 
> workload there 
> should be less than 12 hrs to repair yours if the parts were at 
> hand. Also 
> unlike my single motor advance dcs are Very avaible for a 
> reasonable price. As 
> for vacation have your crew prep your bike and I would show up in 
> Denver to race 
> at Bandimeer on the weekend so you would not have to travel. We 
> would both go 
> a lot faster there although I would have less downforce.(oh no 
> another 
> handicap)
> 
> > >>>ICEALOT -> What I'll be doing this Winter instead of drag 
> racing <<<
> > 
> > I'm going to be on a atmospheric research ship in the Arctic for 
> > essentially all of March and April, and I have to do _all_ the 
> > preparation for this mission before we leave. I'm doing the NO3, 
> > N2O5, (and also NO2) measurements for this mission. If you want 
> the 
> > details, see:
> > http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/
> > 
> > My measurements of NO3 and N2O5 are at the core of the second 
> major 
> > objective "Q2":
> > http://saga.pmel.noaa.gov/Field/icealot/SciObjectives_Sep07.pdf
> > 
> 
> I thank you for helping the enviroment with your research.
> 
> > Bill Dube'
> > 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey what about beautiful cars! The only reason I haven't turned in a time
slip in the 12's is because I haven't gotten my car to a quarter mile track
again (I have shaved 3/10 second off the 1/8 mile time that gave me a 13.1
so I'm thinking that makes my 1/4 mile time 12.8 or better).

That said I look forward to a good race against the S10 (or two as I think
the Shelby EV300 is going to put a good show in) at Electric Dragon). I
won't give Denis a head start but I will put in my fat assed driver (me) and
race heads up.

I also plan on making a trip up to Portland to challenge Plasma Boy in what
I hope will be an unfair race (I plan on cheating) this year.

And I say to all I know how busy Plasma Boy and Bill Dube are right now,
I'll tease them all day and night, but they have done an incredible job for
the rest of us and we need to respect them when they say they are busy. 

It looks like a great year for us EVangelists and I'll see many of you on
the track in 2008.

Michael Trex Kadie
Owner, etc. 2SSIC
Builder Electric Shelby 427 code name EV300 and Ronaele Mustang EV300 both
in production now to begin April Deliveries and priced so that I have to
sell a lot before I can afford to own one.
Website http://ssi-racing.com
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of John Wayland
Sent: Wednesday, January 02, 2008 7:54 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] CE - Killacycle match race

Hello to Shawn and All,

>>
>>Bill, Dennis,
>>
>>As the NEDRA president for the past 32 hrs I would like to present my 
>>first "official" goal for 2008:
>>
>>To set a match race between the 2 quickest AND fastest electric drag 
>>race vehicles on the planet. NEDRA will provide a neutral venue, 
>>provide tow money and a winner's purse, set up TV and print media, 
>>etc, etc... We have the contacts to do this first class. I know both 
>>of you well enough to know that depite your obvious differences, you 
>>take extreme pleasure showing just what EV's are capable of, not just 
>>in a fantasy world but at the track. All you need to do is agree on a 
>>date and we will take care of the rest.
>>
>>
>>Shawn Lawless
>>NEDRA president
>> 
>>

Why not extend this to include the two quickest street legal, recognizable
everyday-looking EVs, too? I would think the general public might find that
kind of match-up something more they could relate to. It would serve to show
that EVs don't have to be slow, dull, and boring, and it would also
demonstrate that EVs can be quick, fast, and powerful without having to be
all-out race-only vehicles.

You look at Killacycle's obvious all-out 1/4 mile drag bike profile with its
long wheelie bar and super outrageous drag slick and you expect it to act
like the drag racing bike it is...thankfully, it delivers. You look at
Current Eliminator and you see a 1/4 mile rail dragster with its race-only
narrow bullet design fitted with monster wrinkle wall slicks and you expect
it to act like the rail dragster it is...thankfully, it delivers.

You look at White Zombie and the S10 pickup however, and what you see is a
harmless 70s economy sedan and a midsized haul-the-welder-in-the-bed
pickup, two vehicles 'nobody' expects to rip off low11 second 1/4 mile times
that beat 505 hp Z06 Vettes and 600 hp Vipers...but they do (or at least
Dennis' truck will...right Dennis?)

How about it? Dennis Berube's S10 vs White Zombie...I'll even give Dennis a
head start 


See Ya...John 'Plasma Boy' Wayland

Note: Because of family matters that I'm still working through, this 
match-up will have to wait until things improve around here (they are 
headed in that direction) sometime in late winter-early Spring, I expect.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > If you want me to say you had the record a few months last year I will, if you
> > alter your site to say that I have had the et record since the inception of
> > nedra record keeping.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Jim builds motors every day and though I cannot
> > speak for his workload there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jim Husted wrote:
> > (spare) to work on. To strip and wrap a coil set it
> > takes me 2 hours (and these L91's are a really long
> > coil, so probably a little longer) so I'll have 6+
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Bill dragsters and bikes race every weekend at my track with ETS as good as
> > 7.50.I have at least 150 passes against bikes but granted at slower ETS.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/2/2008 9:57:13 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> L] CE - Killacycle match race 
> Date:1/2/2008 9:57:13 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >Bill dragsters and bikes race every weekend at my track with ETS as good as
> > >7.50.I have at least 150 passes against bikes but granted at slower ETS.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hello all,first i would like to say that i have enormous respect for the guys
like bill dube ,dennis berube and the rest who have brought ev's to national
attention.i am very new to this list so i know my opinion matters very
little(= zero). however,what i remember as a teenager going out to watch
"illegal" match races was the guy who made the most excuses for not racing,
was the guy who couldn't win a race.if the president of the drag racing
authority says you can race, why try to come up with reasons to not race?
back then it was " run what you brung" or "put up or shut up". having said
that i love watching the videos of killacycle,white zombie,current
eliminator and the rest.it gives the hope that we will ALL be using
something other than fossil fuels to transport ourselves in(to)the future.





> lawlessind wrote:
> >
> > Bill, Dennis,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know, the fact that CE has done a spin-out at launch seems
like a serious safety concern to me. What's to say that that couldn't
happen again?

I wouldn't want to drive next to CE!

That said, is there a track with a concrete barrier down the middle?
It seems like that would eliminate the danger to Killacycle.

-Morgan LaMoore



> joseph3354 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > hello all,first i would like to say that i have enormous respect for the guys
> > like bill dube ,dennis berube and the rest who have brought ev's to national
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Morgan,

Drag racing does have some risks. But Dennis has raced CE in various 
forms over 3000 times. Probably closer to 4000. He's one of the most 
experienced and safest drag racers out there. If I had a car that 
could compete against Dennis I wouldn't hesitate to race against him. 
Only issue is he may have an issue racing with me bacause I've only 
done a couple dozen trips down the track.

The issue with his spin-out was the cold temps on the surface of the 
track which was 47 degrees. Not warm enough to get the tires sticky 
for a solid launch. Get both those vehicles on a nice warm track and 
there shouldn't be any issues.

Yes, there is always the possibility something may happen but the 
risk is decreased when the track conditions are optimum and the 
vehicles are solid. Both Scotty and Dennis are experienced racers so 
that's not an issue.

Some tracks have "Jersey barriers" at the beginning of the strip 
because cars and bikes do spin out during their practice burnouts in 
the water pit. But most do not have barriers running all the way 
down the track because it really messes up the view. And once the 
vehicles get going they stay pretty straight unless there is some 
type of mechanical problem that suddenly comes up. Both vehicles are 
historically straight shooters down the track.

In circuit racing the cars are much more closer together and the 
potential is higher for cars to be in contact.

I know Bill has a preference for certain tracks. So if he and Dennis 
can agree on a track they both believe are safe this contest may go 
through. Safety is NEDRA's main concern so we will leave it up to the 
racers to decide since they know their vehicles and ability more then 
we do.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA Webmaster
http://www.nedra.com







> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 30
> > Date: Sun, 6 Jan 2008 12:52:02 -0600
> ...


----------

